# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Dinamarca, el paraíso de las renovables, pone fin a las ayudas públicas

## F. Lázaro

> http://elperiodicodelaenergia.com/di...form=hootsuite
> *
> Dinamarca, el paraíso de las renovables, pone fin a las ayudas públicas*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya era hora. ¿Y aquí, aprenderemos la lección o seguiremos tirando el dinero?

----------


## termopar

Usted cree que Dinamarca estaría en contra de Vestas?
Esto lo uníco que significa es que ya no necesita de ayudas como ya están haciendo también en Alemania o en España . Así de rentables son las renovables. 
Estoy de acuerdo con no tirar el dinero. Que las nucleares y las centrales de carbón no nos cuesten un euro más a los españoles. 

Qué envidia, la eólica produce el 42% del total en Dinamarca , para eso en España habría que eliminar las nucleares

----------


## Jonasino

> Lo uníco que significa es que ya no necesita de ayudas como ya están haciendo también en Alemania o en España . Así de rentables son las renovables.


Buen epitafio para la lápida de las renovables no competitivas economicamente

----------


## pablovelasco

No nos precipitemos... Seguro que Dinamarca paga la factura más baja por electricidad de la UE, como demuestran sus rentables parques eólicos.

----------


## termopar

Son tan rentables que sus productos son exportados a todo el mundo. El esfuerzo inicial ha requerido subvenciones que ya se han acabado, pero que se recuperarán con creces siendo primera potencia en uno de los sectores más dinámicos,  si no lo han hecho ya.

----------


## pablovelasco

Bueno, entonces la factura de la electricidad caerá en picado... Vamos a ver si es verdad, es cuestión de tiempo...

----------


## F. Lázaro

Hay que ver lo rentables que son las renovables en Dinamarca y Alemania. Super barata oye. Compárese con Francia...



Figure 1: Electricity prices for household consumers, second half 2015 (1) (EUR per kWh) Source: Eurostat

----------


## Jonasino

> Son tan rentables que sus productos son exportados a todo el mundo


¡¡¡Exacto¡¡¡¡:

----------

F. Lázaro (27-nov-2016)

----------


## termopar

Disfruten del momento,  que les durará poco. Hoy les veo eufóricos.

Por cierto, disfruto viendo que utilizan informes del periódico de la energía, denominados "memeces" no hace mucho tiempo

----------


## Jonasino

> Bueno, entonces la factura de la electricidad caerá en picado... Vamos a ver si es verdad, es cuestión de tiempo...


Lo malo de las cuestiones de tiempo es que sólo las disfrutarán los que tienen una "salud de hierro"................

----------


## Jonasino

> Por cierto, disfruto viendo que *utilizan* informes del periódico de la energía, denominados "memeces" no hace mucho tiempo


Ahhhhh. ¿Donde?

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Son tan rentables que sus productos son exportados a todo el mundo.


Y qué decir de los alemanes...

----------


## termopar

Pues Siemens (empresa alemana) acaba de comprar Gamesa (española). Entre otras cosas porque en España,  a las renovables se les ha dado una patada en el culo.

Curiosamente llevamos 3 años sin invertir NADA en renovables y la factura eléctrica no ha parado de subir. 

...pero también será por culpa de las renovables, fijo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Curiosamente llevamos 3 años sin invertir NADA en renovables y la factura eléctrica no ha parado de subir. 
> 
> ...pero también será por culpa de las renovables, fijo.


¿Pero vd. qué quiere, que suba todavía más la factura eléctrica?
¿Le parece poco casi el 25% que pagamos en concepto de primas (subvenciones) a las renovables?
Gracias a sus maravillosas renovables, sobre todo la solar, la electricidad subió de forma desorbitada.
¿Qué quiere suba todavía más? Ya sólo falta que nos pongamos a montar las famosas baterías...

----------


## termopar

No vuelva a mentir, que ya está cogiendo hábito.
Si algo bajaría la factura eléctrica en estos momentos sería la inversión en eólica y solar

----------


## termopar

Qué pena que algunos crean no poder verlo, nos podríamos reír juntos, manténgase en buena forma, vale la pena.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> No vuelva a mentir, que ya está cogiendo hábito.
> Si algo bajaría la factura eléctrica en estos momentos sería la inversión en eólica y solar


Aplíquese el cuento termopar...

----------

Jonasino (28-nov-2016)

----------


## pablovelasco

Pero vamos a ver. Si algo de bueno tiene esto es que el tiempo dirá... Veamos las facturas dentro de 5 años, a ver si pagan una electricidad mucho más barata. Y de los más caros se ponen los más baratos de la UE.

----------


## termopar

> Aplíquese el cuento termopar...


Por supuesto,  si alguna vez me ocurre, lo haré,  de momento trato de evitarlo. No puede decir lo mismo sr. Lázaro.

----------

